# Canterbury P+R



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Hi All,

I had a 'discussion' with C+CC booking cell the other day as I wanted to book a night stop at their Canterbury site. "but its high season" she say indignantly, its 2 nights minimum etc etc.

So I will stay at the P+R for a night instead.... I intend to get there around mid morning on a tuesday in August (only travelling from Broadstairs) and I read in one of the posts that there was sufficient spaces even in August, is this likely to be the case??

Pete


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Do what the French do and slot your van in, it's only for one night so no problem.. :wink: 

Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

THEPOET said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a 'discussion' with C+CC booking cell the other day as I wanted to book a night stop at their Canterbury site. "but its high season" she say indignantly, its 2 nights minimum etc etc.
> 
> ...


I think you will have no problem getting a space in the motorhome bay at mid morning.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I've stayed there often at different times of year including twice in August and have never seen it more than 3/4 full. Beware you can't enter on a Sunday though.

Dick


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

THEPOET said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a 'discussion' with C+CC booking cell the other day as I wanted to book a night stop at their Canterbury site. "but its high season" she say indignantly, its 2 nights minimum etc etc.
> 
> ...


I've often wondered what the response would be at an hotel were a weiry traveller turns up on spec and get told sorry sir you have to book for a minimum of two nights.

Campsites are getting GREEDY


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


to set the facts straight, C&CC always used to have a policy for sites of minimum 2 nights at weekends for serviced pitches (hardstandings / hook-ups), but you used to be able to turn up without booking (on most sites) and have a standard pitch for one night, at whatever season. Looking at their conditions (page 49 of the 2013-14 book) it would now seem to be at all times in high season, and at weekends ot other times. Was ThePoet's attempt for a Friday / saturday night? 
I've often called up CCC sites on the day, and been able to get on for one night - it seems silly to turn people away when there are spaces available.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Zozzer said:
> 
> 
> > THEPOET said:
> ...


As I said to the lady on the booking line, the club is there to provide a service for its members, I am a member a nd you are not providing it. She said that there were spaces available, but she could only take a minimum 2 night booking. 
Still, £3 as opposed to £40?? Gives more available to spend in the city. 
I must admit that I very rarely use club sites anyway, can't see the point most time as there is usually a rally on somewhere for a fraction of the cost and a whole nicer bunch of people to boot!

Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Pete; it does see a bit cock-eyed, doesn't it? From what we've seen of Canterbury, it's a huge site with loads of "standard" pitches. I can see some sense in the rule that encourages bookings for a complete weekend, but surely they are missing out on lots of one-nighters heading to or from Dover. After all the CC have a whole area set aside for ferry & tunnel one-nighters at their Black Horse Farm site.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

By the way, the booking requested was for a Tuesday night. If you look at the t`s + c`s at the back of the BAN, we are referred to as customers not members! 
I think `THE CLUB` needs to look again at its grass roots as its going the way of ` the other club` I may have a 35k `van but it does not mean I can afford inflated site fees, on top of stupid Diesel prices. The van ( as most are) is fully self sufficient over a period of time,so why do I have /need to use a campsite apart from overnighting occasionally 
Sorry I am ranting....

Rant over

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

THEPOET said:


> By the way, the booking requested was for a Tuesday night. If you look at the t`s + c`s at the back of the BAN, we are referred to as customers not members!
> I think `THE CLUB` needs to look again at its grass roots as its going the way of ` the other club` I may have a 35k `van but it does not mean I can afford inflated site fees, on top of stupid Diesel prices. The van ( as most are) is fully self sufficient over a period of time,so why do I have /need to use a campsite apart from overnighting occasionally
> Sorry I am ranting....
> 
> ...


Well the same club does have hundreds of CSs where there is no 2 night rule and the charges much less. Why not try those - plenty in Kent.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Or just stay at Canterbury P+R about £ 3 per for 24 hours & it includes return bus travel as many times as you like, as long as you show your ticket. 

Waste water & Toilet dumping ( a loo block when the bus office is open ). Plus a pub just a few yards away! Why go to a campsite. Spend your money in the City centre. :lol: 
Or keep it tucked away, for another day. :idea: 

We often go for the weekend, as a change from Eastbourne


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Stayed at the park and ride last weekend. No problems everyone got in BUT people were turning up after 8 and couldn't get in. The nearby pub let them stay on condition that they spent something in the pub. Shouldn't be a problem


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im alway s at the Park and Ride and there are spaces each day it seems to get busier on a wednesday but they wer gone by friday there still was about 6 spaces so yes you will be fine.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

georgiemac said:


> Stayed at the park and ride last weekend. No problems everyone got in BUT people were turning up after 8 and couldn't get in. The nearby pub let them stay on condition that they spent something in the pub. Shouldn't be a problem


In school holidays if it is full or shut you can park on the area that the school buses use --the block paving area but get up ASAP and get into P&R when it opens. yes you can use the pub car park as well they love the trade :wink:


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

tonyt said:


> THEPOET said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, the booking requested was for a Tuesday night. If you look at the t`s + c`s at the back of the BAN, we are referred to as customers not members!
> ...


I would normally look at CSs and there are a few around Canter bury but not within easy access to the City. I shall be using CSs and Brit Stops during our mini tour of Kent.

Pete


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Pete use the P&R just for the experience. Park up and take the bus into town and enjoy sightseeing and shoping it is a very vibrant City.

http://www.canterbury.co.uk/events/

With the park and ride ticket you can go on all the three P&R buses. Wincheap and Sturry where the bigger stores are and Asda is at Sturry and Morrison at Wincheap.
Down at the bus station the bus's go all round the coast.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Shame your a young man Pete and not able to take benefit of the lovely Bus Pass 8) 

We are coming over again soon to ride the Crab & Winkle track with our new electric bikes. Just got to fit it in between sailing weekends, and the odd wet weekend (if you can remember them ).

How are you Mavis BTW, must catch up with you both!


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Well we have just got back from our week long jaunt around Kent.

We did stay one night at the P+R and will use it again. We arrived around 10am and there were a number of empty spaces. After parking I asked a fellow Brit what the 'proceedure' was and he was very helpful, even passing on his map of Canterbury. An excellent experience all round.
The end of the day saw a majority of Italien registered vans with a couple of German and Brits. As stated above several Vans arrived late and could not enter. It was quiet at night, everyone kept the place clean, no one dumped anything except in the correct places. 
One observation would be to ask for the provision of adequate rubbish disposal, the few small lampost mounted bins proving inadequate.

Pete


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

What is the latest we can get in as hope to get there on saturday 29th will be a long drive down from home so not sure of arrival time and we leave sunday evening/afternoon for dover and o/nigh near the port where everyone from here parks 

If pr full whats the name of the pub please 
Thanks *Caro*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Caro 

I have sent a PM with advice.

Geoff


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't know the name of the pub but it's at the entrance to the P&R.

Joe


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

It's the Old Gate Inn.

Food is OK. Nothing special - wholesome rather than spectacular. They sell a couple of reasonable beers, and the house wine isn't over-priced.

A BIG plus point is that it's only a 50m walk back to the 'van....


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Stayed at the P + R this weekend. Now £3.00 for 24 hours. 
Obviously quite full being the Bank holiday weekend, and although wet on Saturday in the afternoon, we had a good bike ride to Whitstable.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

**** said:


> Stayed at the P + R this weekend. Now £3.00 for 24 hours.
> Obviously quite full being the Bank holiday weekend, and although wet on Saturday in the afternoon, we had a good bike ride to Whitstable.


We stayed there on the night of 21st Aug.

I have stayed there in the day before, but I was uncertain/could not remember whether the 3 pounds was per calender day or for 24 hours. Unfortunately the notice next to the payment meter does not clarify.

We decided not to take the chance of being locked in at 0330 for a 0515 ferry, so moved just outside in the evening - a move also promoted by a wish to not disturb others at that departure time.

I have since gone on the cant P+R site and it states 24 hours.

I would probably still pull outside the site if departing at 0330 

Geoff


----------

